# a little playing around in Iowa



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Trav playing with stock tires

A couple quick movies from riding around friday morning. Once we get some new shoes alot harder riding will happen!!





Dan playing with cheap mud tires






Trav hitting the shallow water






The truck and trailer loaded up after a lil playing



Cant wait till our OL2s r finally hear! come on HL produce tires faster!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------

